# Breaking out of my shell.



## Manok

I typically play Debussy, I have many many things of sheet music, from Schumann, to Mendelssohn, to, Brahms, and barber, and what not. I was looking for something a little more tonal to play once I finished the Gershwin preludes, I was thinking maybe Schumann, maybe something else. I don't exactly know. Again the idea is tonal, I have a good many of the Schumann works for piano, and Mendelssohn as well. Rachmaninoff is another favorite. I also want a decent challenge. So if you've got an idea. Let me hear it.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Ever played Schumann's Blumenstück?


----------



## Dodecaplex

Play Alkan or Sorabji. They offer a fairly decent challenge.


----------



## Manok

No but I am familiar. I'll have to give it a listen again. Edit: replying to the Schumann question.


----------



## Ravellian

Faure is generally underplayed by pianists. The nocturnes and barcarolles are very lyrical, beautiful pieces; not virtuosic but still very difficult to play. The first half-dozen or so from both the nocturnes and barcarolles are tonal, so check those out.

Probably the two most rewarding Schumann pieces to play are Carnaval and Kreisleriana. Give them a try if you want.


----------



## kv466

How 'bout some Bach?


----------



## Polednice

kv466 said:


> How 'bout some Bach?


I think he's aiming for some _pleasurable_ music; not self-flagellation.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Ravellian said:


> Probably the two most rewarding Schumann pieces to play are Carnaval and Kreisleriana. Give them a try if you want.


Unfortunately, they are also two of the most difficult. But, hey, you said you were looking for a challenge.


----------



## Rasa

How should we know how well this person plays anyways. I mean "playing Debussy". Clair de Lune over and over again? The little Negro? Estampes? Etudes?


----------



## Manok

Well, I know a few of the preludes, (the first 5 + no. 10), Pour le Piano, (the prelude, kinda learned part of the sarabande) and a few other half learned Debussy paces.


----------

